# Drywalling and painting



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Since this is a DIY forum, it would be only the cost of materials and a few tools. You can go down to the store for prices of what you want and then do the math.


----------



## autx790 (Aug 30, 2009)

This price is going to vary based on where you are and who you get and how busy they are. For one room it might not be worth some companies time, where as if someone could use the business, they'll be willing to do it for reasonable cost. Or sometimes if someone really needs the work, they'll still charge you more trying to make up for lost earnings. I've found going to a supply house is your cheapest bet for materials. The drywall I got from a supply house was a few hundred dollars cheaper than HD or Lowes, but that's I bought 100 sheets so the savings added up. I hung it myself then paid someone 1500 to finish it which was of the cheapest quotes I got. If you find someone who can do it on the side you'll probably save but make sure they really are experienced. Not sure what they'd charge to paint, I dont think it'd be that much. 

Just call around and get prices. Estimates are free. If you're going to do the work your self, just figure out how many sheets you need and add up the cost. I think I paid 21 cents/sqft for drywall and I got the 5/8th" fire rated.


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

its way cheaper down in SC looks like


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

$2899.99


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> $2899.99


I am not that busy, I would do it for $2800 even:whistling2:

including Behr paint and primer in one!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Chris, I'm glad you appreciate the sarcasm. I marvel that a homeowner who knows NO ONE here blindly asks that type of question expecting an accurate answer. Not to pick on you "BANKS" but how could anyone provide you with an estimate based on very little information. What type of drywall? Green board, blue board, 1/2 inch, 5/8 inch, textured ceilings? What kind of paint? Sherwin-Williams, Behr? Your price range could be anywhere from $1200 to $12,000. Pics would help.


----------

